
Sean Spicer Just Tweeted Something That Looks an Awful Lot Like a Password - pizza
https://gizmodo.com/sean-spicer-just-tweeted-something-that-looks-an-awful-1791649692
======
euyyn
> A quick but important disclaimer: don’t try to access Sean Spicer’s Twitter.
> For starters, his staff has almost certainly changed the password by now.
> But more importantly, doing so is illegal under the Computer Fraud and Abuse
> Act (CFAA.) There are much better opportunities to end up in jail—like
> protesting, or covering protesters as a journalist.

Nice :D

------
smudgymcscmudge
Is gizmodo nothing more than a gossip site now?

